# Sous réserve de



## Anna_Espinosa

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une traduction en espagnol pour SOUS RESERVE dans le contexte suivant: "..., sous réserve de l'enregistrement de la garantie XXX par YYY."
Il me semble que "bajo reserva" n'est pas le bon terme....


Merci


----------



## grandluc

Bonsoir 
Je connais "a reserva de" 
Sous toutes réserves se dit " sin garantías"


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Sous réserve"  indica que hay alguna condición para dar validez a la garantía (aquí el registro de la garantía).
Posible traducción de "sous réserve": a reserva de, con salvedad de.

"Sous toutes réseves" = con  todas las reservas


----------



## Víctor Pérez

"..., sous réserve de l'enregistrement de la garantie XXX par YYY."

*...siempre que Y registre la garantía X.*


----------



## Harrison

También : "a condición de que YYY registre la garantía XXX"


----------



## laruiz

hola, estoy traduciendo un fallo de divorcio del francés al español y me encuentro con "sous réserve de l'art. 10 de la convention précitée", se puede traducir como: sin beneficio/a excepción del art. 10...?

también está: "les frais de justice" los honorarios/gastos correspondientes?
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Que lo antedicho debe responder a lo que diga el artículo....
Frais aquí sería "costas" si hay que paga a los tribunales, honorarios si se trata de abogados...


----------



## GURB

Hola
...*con la salvedad del *artículo 10 del convenio ...


----------



## laruiz

merci beaucoup par votre aidè.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Y ¿No se puede decir "so reserva"?  

*So reserva* de lo dispuesto en el *artículo* 2 .....

 (como "so pena")


----------



## santi26

*Nueva pregunta*​
"sous resèrve", ¿podría ser también en un programa de actividades, que el acto en cuestión aún pende de un hilo, es decir, que no está asegurado al 100%?  En dicho caso, ¿cual sería la traducción exacta en castellano?

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Harrison

¡Hola Santi!
Sí, también puede ser eso. Si no te gusta "bajo reserva" ni el "con  todas las reservas" de Iglesia, podrías poner "por confirmar", pero pierdes la idea de que hay una condición al cumplimiento.
"Bajo reserva" aparece mucho en google, aunque suena un poco a calco...


----------



## santi26

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## word-e

Anna_Espinosa said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche une traduction en espagnol pour SOUS RESERVE dans le contexte suivant: "..., sous réserve de l'enregistrement de la garantie XXX par YYY."
> Il me semble que "bajo reserva" n'est pas le bon terme....
> 
> 
> Merci



Dans le jargon commercial on trouve * "salvo examen"* pour *"sous réserve"*. 
Mais dans ce contexte, je rejoins la traduction de Víctor Pérez.


----------



## santi26

Lo he estado pensando y no veo muy claro el sentido exacto de "sous resèrve".  En el contexto que estoy traduciendo, se trata de un programa de actividades y en más de una ocasión, por ejemplo:

- Conferencia del Dr. Fernández sobre medicina (sous resèrve).

¿Que sentido tiene aquí "bajo reserva"? Que hay que reservar para entrar o que la conferencia no está confirmada al 100%?

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Víctor Pérez

santi26 said:


> Lo he estado pensando y no veo muy claro el sentido exacto de "sous resèrve". En el contexto que estoy traduciendo, se trata de un programa de actividades y en más de una ocasión, por ejemplo:
> 
> - Conferencia del Dr. Fernández sobre medicina (sous resèrve).
> 
> ¿Que sentido tiene aquí "bajo reserva"? Que hay que reservar para entrar o que la conferencia no está confirmada al 100%?
> 
> Gracias,
> Santi


 
Tranquilo, *Santi*: en este hilo hay tres consultas y, si te fijas bien, *word-e* responde a la que *Anna_Espinosa* lanzó hace ya más de un año y medio y no a la tuya; para tu caso, creo que cualquiera de las dos propuestas que te hace *Harrison* es perfecta. 

(de costumbre, estos problemas de comunicación quedan solventados por las moderadoras añadiendo un aviso del tipo "nueva consulta", pero eso no siempre es posible)


----------



## word-e

santi26 said:


> Lo he estado pensando y no veo muy claro el sentido exacto de "sous resèrve".  En el contexto que estoy traduciendo, se trata de un programa de actividades y en más de una ocasión, por ejemplo:
> 
> - Conferencia del Dr. Fernández sobre medicina (sous resèrve).
> 
> ¿Que sentido tiene aquí "bajo reserva"? Que hay que reservar para entrar o que la conferencia no está confirmada al 100%?
> 
> Gracias,
> Santi



Dans ce cas, "sous réserve" signifie qu'il se peut que la conférence n'ait pas lieu car il n'y a pas eu confirmation. Je proposerais "*a confirmar*".


----------



## santi26

Gracias, Víctor.
Ahora sí que lo veo claro.
Un saludo,
Santi


----------



## PattyN

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
Antes de lanzar una pregunta al foro, compruebe si ya existen hilos anteriores sobre el tema.​
necesito que me ayuden a entender el siguiente parrafo : "Satisfaisant sous réserve du respect de l'apposition des marquages et informations produits"
seria: satisfactorio respecto a las marcas e informacion del producto??

gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No.

En esa frase, se dice que el producto en cuestión será conforme -se supone que con los criterios de calidad prefijados- siempre y cuando cumpla con las normas pactadas en materia de etiquetado y de información sobre los productos. 
Eso, en cuanto a la explicación de la frase. En cuanto a la traducción, seguro que sabrás hacerlo mejor que yo.


----------



## PattyN

gracias Victor por tu ayuda


----------



## meedherrero

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!

cómo se traduciría "sous réserve de modifications" aqui:

Sous réserve de modifications d´horaire l´interessé est cité à 14 heures.

reservándose el derecho de modificar el horario, el interesado...??

no hay otra forma de decirlo?

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Puedes simplificar : salvo modifición de horario/salvo cambio de horario, ...


----------



## guyfrommexico

Voi-ci queques usages que j'ai trouve dans le dictionare MEDIADICO

Sans réserve: sans restriction.
*Sous réserve: à la condition que.*
Sous toutes réserves: sans garantie.
A la réserve de: à l'exception de.


----------



## sacnils

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​¡Hola!

Sé que hay otros hilos que van de la misma cosa pero los he leido y sigo sin idea... 

La frase que tengo que traducir es lo siguiente: Si après enquête, la perte est confirmée, (nombre de la empresa) procèdera soit à une seconde livraison, soit à un remboursement par avoir ou par chèque ; *sous réserve d’indemnisation de la part de la Poste.*

Es de una página que habla de la entrega de cestas, y lo que pasa en caso de pérdida o robo del pedido.

La parte en negrita es lo que no consigo traducir... ¿puede ser* bajo reserva de indemnización de la parte del correos*? Me parece que no...

¡Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Sacnils:

Lo que yo entiendo y mira si tienes algo en tu contexto que lo confirma:

En caso de extravío de un paquete por causas ajenas a la voluntad del remitente y siempre y cuando sea por culpa de La Poste (Correos), no procede indemnización al no ser que Correos indemnice por dicha pérdida.

*Supeditado/a a ....*


----------



## sacnils

¡Sííí, eso es exactemente lo que quería decir, gracias!


----------



## bln

"*Sous réserve* des pouvoirs explicitement réservés à l'Assemblée Génerale, le Président dans les limites des présents statuts, du règlement intérieur et des conditions liant l'Union, a les pouvoirs nécessaires pour assurer le bon fonctionnement de l'Union et pour l'exécution de la mission qui lui est confiée par l'Assamblée"

¿Cómo creeis que se puede traducir en esta frase* "Sous réserve"*?

"Bajo reserva no me pega nada"


----------



## canarien

Estuve buscando "sous réserve" en el contexto siguiente: ces personnes, associés ou non, sous réserve des dispositions de l'article 12.... y en el contexto de leyes se traduce como "sujeto" porque depende de las disposiciones. A ver si esto os ayuda a aclarar esta expresión.
Fanny

sous réserve de: sujeto a


----------



## MGFrib

*Nueva pregunta


*Hola,

Quisiera saber si me podeis ayudar para traducir "sous réserve de" en el contexto siguiente (se trata de un Acuerdo entre Socios/Accionistas)particularmente la perte en negrita: Le Président dirige, gère et administre la Société, *sous réserve* des pouvoirs attribués à la collectivité des Associés de la Société.

Mi intento: El Presidente dirige [...] *en el límite de *los poderes atribuidos a [...]. 

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*Sin perjuicio de* los poderes conferidos...

Espera más opiniones, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Curiosamente, yo lo entiendo como *con excepción de*...


----------



## Gévy

Hola swift:



> *perjuicio*
> *sin **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Dejando a salvo.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=perjuicio





> *dejar a salvo.* * 1.     * loc. verb. Exceptuar, sacar aparte.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=salvo


Creo que entendemos lo mismo, ¿no? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Perdona. Es que con la conjunción de Internet dial-up y el nuevo software del foro que anda como máquina de carbón, se disparó el post sin que pudiera completarlo. Quería decir que estaba conforme con tu propuesta. 

Bisous.


----------



## MGFrib

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux!


----------



## simcog87

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!

Me está costando traducir esta frase del francés al español. No sé como traducir la primera parte donde dice "sous réserve de..":
(Ç'est une commande de bagages)
_
Sous réserve de production disponible ou jusqu'à épuisement des stocks

_¿Podría ser......
_
A reserva de la __producción disponible en estoc ?

Merci beaucoup en avance_


----------



## Fargok

En este caso, me parece que he escuchado la frase "Sujeto a disponibilidad", en este caso, sous reserve se traduciría como Sujeto/Supeditado a, tal y como propusieron Athos de Tracia y Bin más arriba en este hilo; la segunda parte la traduciría como "hasta agotar existencias" (eso es una frase hecha, siempre la he visto aparecer así, de modo que no optaría por una frase más literal como "hasta el agotamiento de las reserva/estocs", incluso aunque tenga el mismo sentido).

Mi propuesta de traducción sería entonces: "Sujeto a disponibildad o hasta agotar existencias".


----------



## bratzy200

Buenas tardes:

Busco una traducción para: "sous réserve de toute erreur ou de modifications sans préavis de notre part"; se trata de un manual técnico sobre la instalación de paneles solares. Pensé en: " La empresa se reserva el derecho a introducir modificaciones sin previo aviso". Sin embargo, no reflejo la parte de los errores.... ¿qué les parece?


----------

